# Homemade Cave



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Over the weekend I have been making my own little cave out of some drift wood from a local fresh water stream. I have cut some pieces into halves and made a sort of arch. Any ideas beyond soem sealant so the structure holds its shape?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

First of all, look up how to properly prepare the driftwood before placing it in your tank. There are important steps to take, and many guides on this site. I generally lead more towards the guides that deal with boiling, not bleaching, as the bleach can be absorbed and then put off into your tank.

To hold it together you can use a nontoxic hot glue or a %100 silicone caulk (be careful, some contain additives for mold and mildew that are harmful)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i know some people will actually screw them together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a good idea, the metal will oxidize. Even stainless can form oxides.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I always boil mine for at least an hour or so prior to use. Though I would recomend you boil it prior to puting them together as the heat could break them apart again .


----------

